# Just getting started



## Kangirl (Nov 24, 2013)

I finally bought my first rod and reel and hit the pier this past weekend. On my first day I caught two jack cravelles and then went night fishing and caught several bluefish. Not bad for a beginner and now I'm hooked. I know I have a lot to learn and hope you all don't mind me asking lots of questions. Btw- Rob at Half Hitch in Navarre is great at helping you figure out what you may need!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats! Jack Crevalles are about the hardest pulling fish out there! Bluefish, also a fun fish to catch. Good luck with your future adventures on the pier!


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum alot of great info and plenty of people willing to help. Every body at HH in navarre has always treated me nice +1 for them just wish there hours were longer lol


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Welcome to pier fishing. Now that you've hooked into some jacks, it's time to get some kings. Don't get me wrong those jacks are fun, but I enjoy jacking a king and fighting it more. Good luck and be sure to post more reports


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Don't be afraid to ask some of the more experiences pier folks for advice. Everyone I've encountered have been very helpful.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Good job. Welcome!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Yes you Can Kangirl.....catch fish that is you go girl.....


----------

